# Tacky Snacks



## mish (Aug 18, 2005)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][size=+2]*




*[/size][/font] Marzipan Piggie

So gruesome that we can't bear to remove it from its plastic wrapping. See our serving ideas.






 Rubber Chicken Pop
"A Tasty Treat on a Classic Schtick!"

Miniature rubber chickens being force-fed lollipops ... is a candy version of fois gras production really something we want to expose our children to?






 Nasties Test Tube Candy

Tempting little germ-shaped hard candies, a test tube shaped container ... what's not to like?






 Pigs in Mud

Tiny pink candy piglets wallow in a chocolate-like substance atop a cookie.






 Choc-Aid

Individually wrapped Band-Aid-shaped chocolates. Waxy and more bittersweet than milky, but bad chocolate is better than no chocolate.






 Gummi Pizza
Yuck. Something that's shaped like pizza shouldn't be floppy, spongy and fruit-scented. At least the Larvets are honest about what they are.






 Testamints

These deliver a Bible verse and minty breath ... just in case the Jack Chick pamphlets aren't working. We're waiting for the same manufacturer to create Condomints.


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 20, 2005)

*I'll take some nasties and *

* testamints to go! lol*


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 20, 2005)

They are all so cool!!!! We have pigs in mud and gummy pizzas, they also make gummy hamburgers.


----------



## middie (Aug 20, 2005)

eww the pig looks so gross !! lol


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 20, 2005)

I'll pass on all of the above!


----------



## mish (Aug 20, 2005)

Linda, sure I can't talk you into a choco-aid & a Bloody Mary?

mrsmac, if those hamburgers come with cheese, I might consider one (Not).

Maidrite, I'm waiting for the condomints (that come with a deed).


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 21, 2005)

Well.....Mish..... I just might try one of those!


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 26, 2005)

ASK BARBARA ABOUT THE GUMMY BEARS AND THE MOVIES ! LOL


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Sep 4, 2005)

Around these parts I have seen scorpions[and other bugs] in clear lollypops. ewwwwwwwww


----------

